# Opera. Not for everyone!



## Grand Guru (15/5/21)

I'm creating this thread for those who'd like to share some good opera and baroque music. I only started listening the last couple of years, so I'm relatively novice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (15/5/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (15/5/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (15/5/21)

One of the best interpretations ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (15/5/21)

Not a massive opera fan, but I'm a fan of Strauss and Tsjaikovski music. I'd listen now and then to Beethoven and Mozart, but not much. I find classical music really relaxing sometimes. Don't ask me who composed what or what the names of the music pieces are, I don't know. I have some songs saved and I listen to them when I feel I need it.


...other than that.....Alan Walker.....mostly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (15/5/21)

zadiac said:


> Not a massive opera fan, but I'm a fan of Strauss and Tsjaikovski music. I'd listen now and then to Beethoven and Mozart, but not much. I find classical music really relaxing sometimes. Don't ask me who composed what or what the names of the music pieces are, I don't know. I have some songs saved and I listen to them when I feel I need it.
> 
> 
> ...other than that.....Alan Walker.....mostly.


Well this thread is an opportunity for us to learn (my wish) and get exposed to something different ​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (15/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Well this thread is an opportunity for us to learn (my wish) and get exposed to something different ​



I did, years ago, went to see Carmen (by French composer Georges Bizet). Twice. I was in awe. Loved it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964 (16/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm creating this thread for those who'd like to share some good opera and baroque music. I only started listening the last couple of years, so I'm relatively novice.


Nice thread thanks. I don't mind some light classics or light opera music sometimes. Jip I'm no expert either but you know whether you like something or you don't. Saw this recently and all I can say is WOW. Talk about talent for an eight year old playing without using any sheet music. It's not opera but certainly is worth a special mention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (16/5/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Nice thread thanks. I don't mind some light classics or light opera music sometimes. Jip I'm no expert either but you know whether you like something or you don't. Saw this recently and all I can say is WOW. Talk about talent for an eight year old playing without using any sheet music. It's not opera but certainly is worth a special mention.



So adorable! I can only imagine the number of hours she had to practice to reach that impressive level of flawless technique!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (16/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (16/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (16/5/21)

I hope some chamber music is fine in this thread.


Grand Guru said:


> I'm creating this thread for those who'd like to share some good opera and baroque music. I only started listening the last couple of years, so I'm relatively novice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/5/21)

Resistance said:


>



This piece on my car playlist. Thanks @Resistance

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964 (17/5/21)

Resistance said:


>



Beautiful thanks!! If you liked this you might like this one too. Such talent..

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/5/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Beautiful thanks!! If you liked this you might like this one too. Such talent..



Epic, thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/5/21)

One thing I miss the most from my days staying in Pretoria, the State Theater! SWAMBO and I used to make quite the evening of our outings there. I'd don a nice suit, she'd dress up and we enjoyed countless evenings of opera and ballet there. La Traviata, Carmen, Swan Lake (Local production & The Russian Ballet Company)

My Ladies:

Montserrat:



Callas:


Nana:
Schubert's Ave Maria (the best one IMHO)


Sabine:


Anna Caterina:


The Gentlemen: (Pick a Tenor, any Tenor...)

Domingo:


Luciano: (Is it even Opera without him in the list?)


Carreras:


All three together now!



Terfel:




Bocelli:




There are so many new comers to the genre (like Sabine), it's hard to keep track, but these are the "oldies" and they will forever encapsulate my love for opera.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (17/5/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> One thing I miss the most from my days staying in Pretoria, the State Theater! SWAMBO and I used to make quite the evening of our outings there. I'd don a nice suit, she'd dress up and we enjoyed countless evenings of opera and ballet there. La Traviata, Carmen, Swan Lake (Local production & The Russian Ballet Company)
> 
> My Ladies:
> 
> ...



Quite a selection you have there. Nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (17/5/21)

Resistance said:


>



A classic! From Tom & Jerry to Kubrick’s 2001 space odyssey… a masterpiece!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (18/5/21)

Good morning folks.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (21/5/21)

Moonlight Sonata. Filled with nostalgia, anger, agitation and hope… he was almost deaf when he composed this masterpiece.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (21/5/21)

Bolero. Finesse!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (21/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Bolero. Finesse!



Made my day. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/5/21)

Good morning! Music to wake you up!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (22/5/21)

She is out of this world

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (22/5/21)

A moment of ecstasy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (22/5/21)

Pure emotions. Cavalleria rusticana

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> She is out of this world




Goose bump stuff! Fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Resistance (22/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (22/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> She is out of this world



Sjoe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru (23/5/21)

I believe him!



​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (23/5/21)

Vivaldi… the next level a rockstar. So unpredictable yet so much thrilling. It’s like being on a rollercoaster for 11 minutes! Pure musical genius.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (23/5/21)

One of the best piano pieces you’ll ever hear. Erik Satie’s Clair de lune or gymnopédie N1 also known as “Once upon a time in Paris”.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (24/5/21)

Eyes wide shut!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (25/5/21)

Beethoven’s Silence

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/21)

And Carl Orff - Carmina Burana

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/21)

Goosebumps ..
 
*Verdi - Nabucco - Hebrew Slaves Chorus*

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/21)

Favourite 
*Triumphal March from Aida*
**

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/21)

Local Mimi - 
*Mimi Coertse - Queen Of The Night*
**
docu and brilliant music
**

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/21)

Rebrov - Mom loved this guy !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/21)

One of my fav's

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/21)

zadiac said:


> I did, years ago, went to see Carmen (by French composer Georges Bizet). Twice. I was in awe. Loved it.



Tnx - @zadiac - saw this years ago and sort of forgot about Carmen !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (26/5/21)

Soothing

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (26/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (26/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (27/5/21)

Just listened to that one with Freddy, that gave me chills. It's not fair that someone gets to have that much showmanship and talent

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/5/21)

Air

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (28/5/21)

Una furtiva lacrimal

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## fbb1964 (28/5/21)

Mozart meets jazz!

This is Fazil Say’s breathless arrangement of Rondo Alla Turca, played by AyseDeniz. Extremely talented pianist. This is the YouTube version I could find the original one featured on FB.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (29/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (30/5/21)

Samvel Yervinian is the name of the violinist. Listen…

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (30/5/21)

Albinoni’s Adagio.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (30/5/21)

Powerful

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## alex1501 (31/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## alex1501 (31/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## alex1501 (31/5/21)

Just one more.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (31/5/21)

Grand thread @Grand Guru 

More goosebumps....

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/5/21)

Impressive...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (31/5/21)

I’m sharing this piece again. I discovered it through the Oscar winning movie “The Father”. Anthony Hopkins is listening to it throughout the movie. It’s so moving!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (31/5/21)

Schubert’s Serenade. (A serenade is a piece of music typically played by a man at night under the window of his beloved.) You can feel love and hope in this piece.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (31/5/21)

This is not music. It’s something celestial!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (2/6/21)

Carmen - Habanera. Superb version with lyrics

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (2/6/21)

Very soothing

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964 (3/6/21)

One of my fav pieces of classical music. Beautifully performed here. THIS is why "the classics" will stay timeless.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## alex1501 (5/6/21)

Something different
The Danish National Symphony Orchestra

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (5/6/21)

alex1501 said:


> Something different
> The Danish National Symphony Orchestra



I spent one evening on these. Some great music. Ennio Morricone is one of the greatest!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (5/6/21)

Vivaldi’s genius

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/21)

Magic flute

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/21)

Close your eyes and listen - Proudly South African...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (6/6/21)

Mirror in the mirror

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (6/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (7/6/21)

Horowitz is barely touching the keys. It’s like him and the piano are one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/6/21)

One of the best pianists of all time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/6/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (8/6/21)

Epic.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964 (8/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Creative 2


----------



## zadiac (9/6/21)

@Grand Guru, you're right: Oprah is definitely not for everyone!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (9/6/21)

zadiac said:


> @Grand Guru, you're right: Oprah is definitely not for everyone!


Not everybody has a good taste

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (10/6/21)

Talking about Opera if the lifting on social distancing restrictions is delayed beyond 21st June which is now looking likely Andrew Lloyd Webber as vowed to open all his theatres with no social distancing requirements and no requirement to wear masks even if that results in him being prosecuted!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru (10/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (10/6/21)

alex1501 said:


> Something different
> The Danish National Symphony Orchestra



Reliving some good memories.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (10/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (10/6/21)

Does This Count????

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/6/21)

Been surfing the interwebs and listening to this masterpiece for a while.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## alex1501 (10/6/21)

From here

moved to

and somehow ended up here.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (11/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (11/6/21)

Morning mood. A beautiful day ahead!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/21)

Chopin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/21)

Mine too

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/21)

Fur Elise

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (14/6/21)

Enchanting…

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (14/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/21)

Beethoven’s Silence. A piece from Heaven

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (19/6/21)

Just released by a very underrated artist. 

Might be too contemporary to considered as Classical. But it's good nonetheless.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (20/6/21)

We’ve all heard it somewhere…

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## alex1501 (20/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964 (24/6/21)

Interesting Japanese TV advert using classical music..

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (27/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## alex1501 (27/6/21)

Who loves his cellos more than one of "The Piano Guys"?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (3/7/21)

Bach composed this gem around 300 years ago! Perfection…

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (3/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (3/7/21)

Legendary

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Drikusw (3/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Drikusw (3/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (4/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (4/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (7/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (7/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (8/7/21)

Jakub Józef Orliński…Listen to this voice!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (8/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Jakub Józef Orliński…Listen to this voice!



His voice reminds me of a castrato! I watched the movie “The Last Castrato” maybe 20 years ago… unique!
Bear in mind this was recorded in the early 1900s

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (8/7/21)

Skip to 1:20 and enjoy! I discovered a monster tonight. This guy is a beast!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (8/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (9/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964 (13/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (15/7/21)

The guy is singing Vivaldi’s “vedro con mio diletto” in short trousers. Listen… it’s outstanding!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (17/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (17/7/21)

Sovente il sole… a song for hope

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## alex1501 (21/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (31/7/21)

This man was a legend in Italy in a time where no tv, radio or any media existed.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (31/7/21)

Erik Satie, an icon in the Parisian musical scenery of the late 1800s who invented the “atmosphere music” that nowadays we play in the coffee shops. He used to ask people not to actively “listen” to his music.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (31/7/21)

A divine short compilation of the finest counter tenors

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (31/7/21)

Bizet’s genius and the outstanding interpretation of Javier Camarena

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (31/7/21)

Someone said “if we ever meet Aliens, I’d like to make them listen to this piece to make a first impression!”. It’s an absolute bliss. Goosebumps!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (31/7/21)

And some Bugs Bunny!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (1/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (15/8/21)

Such a pure voice!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (15/8/21)

A masterpiece!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/21)

Phenomenal performance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/21)

One of my favourites...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/21)

be amazed

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/21)

Thanks @ARYANTO for contributing to this thread. This music uplifts the spirit!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/21)

Another masterpiece by Bach

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/21)

Performed on this old piano, the sound is exquisite

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/21)

Wow! You can hear 2 violins but she’s playing solo. The Devil’s Trill

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Thanks @ARYANTO for contributing to this thread. This music uplifts the spirit!


@Grand Guru - just for you, Bocelli squared

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (20/9/21)

Epic

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (25/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/21)

Diva Aria from the film ''5th Element''

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/21)

It’s 4:30am

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/10/21)

A masterpiece.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/11/21)

Powerful!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (16/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/12/21)

This is quite bold

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.classicfm.com/composers/verdi/lisette-oropesa-tenor-audience-duet/


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/21)




----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/21)




----------



## Grand Guru (7/4/22)

Amazing Pavarotti!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/4/22)

The diva.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (7/5/22)

Vivaldi or AC/DC

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/5/22)

Adephi said:


> Vivaldi or AC/DC




Now that is passionate music by all the artists involved! Love It!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/5/22)

Vivaldi’s magic!


----------



## Adephi (16/6/22)

Serj Tankian doing some Armenian work.



_[English:]_

Tissue covered mountains
We miss you
We miss you
Our stabbed and wounded land
We miss you
We miss you
Agreements can be altered
We are capable
We are capable
Lost piano under my hand
We carry guns
We carry guns

Harmony
We miss you

Agreements can be altered
We are capable
We are capable
Our stabbed and wounded land
We miss you
We miss you

Harmony
We miss you
Harmony
We miss you

I'm looking for your faces from the sky
But I do not see through the clouds

Clouds
Clouds
Clouds
I seek your mountains from the sky
I seek your rivers from the sky
I'm looking for your faces from the sky
I seek your mountains from the sky
I seek your rivers from the sky
I seek from the sky

I seek your mountains from the sky
I am looking for your faces from the sky

Tissue covered mountains
We miss you
We miss you
Agreements can be altered
We are capable
We are capable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/22)

Beautiful sound

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

